# Blank mind no thoughts no inner voice no emotions 3 months on feel dead.



## Blankmind23

Hi new on here I think I defiantly have depersonalisation but can't really find anyone with symptoms like this. I don't know I feel like dead my head is completely empty I can't think of anything no thoughts very very blank mind no emotions what so ever even though I'm aware of what I should feel no inner voice either (if you know what I mean very scary been like this for 3 months see no way out especially when you can't think.. I see lots of people on here who have racing thoughts must be different kinds of dp I don't know this is horrible. Hope some body can relate.


----------



## Surfingisfun001

Hey. Yeah, I also have the blank mind, no inner monologue or voice and am unable to form thoughts at will that I can hear or see. Also am unable to see or form pictures with my minds eye. How did the onset of yours begin?

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Blankmind23

Thanks for the welcome! It's literally the worst thing isn't it;( yep you sound just the same as me I cannot picture anything nor imagine anything nor feel anything do you have no emotions either ? And thank you for the reply btw

It started around 3 months ago I'd taken ecstasy (don't know if that's the cause) I had extreme anxiety also but it wasn't just from being normal to going blank/dped it took around 3 and a half weeks it was like a gradual build up my thoughts just started dying out and memory was fading and my emotions were going away I didn't know what was happening I thought I may have brain damage from the drugs. At the end of that 3.5 weeks I'd woken up and completely blank no thoughts no emotions for anything at all no inner monologue it feels like I've died there are other symptoms but they don't even compare to the blankness it really is unreal nothing has improved what so ever. The doctors don't know what I'm talking about they just don't get what I'm talking about. no one understands its just good to know there's other people I really don't know how everyone else copes I can't  how did things start for you if you don't mind me asking? Sorry for the grammer my heads just not with it


----------



## meekah

yep same here, my third eye used to show me alot of insights and stuff but with my drug usage and shit i feel pretty hopeless ..dont do drugs


----------



## mezona

How old are you blankmind? 23  ?

I am going through something very similair, you can find many of my blank mind posts on here (unfortunately). I wish I had something positive to tell you as I know how hard (beyond that) it is to deal with something like this. And feeling like you don' t even "have" yourself to deal with it.

Did you have racing thoughts that were slowly fading? How did you find out the term "blank mind" and what's wrong with you? Do you have trouble planning, organizing, doping simple things... well basically anything? Or are you still able to manage to go to school, work...? How did it affect your life?

Did you have anxiety even before taking the extasy?


----------



## Guest

Just read your response to my old post. But I couldn't help but respond to yours too because you sound just like me when I came here like a month ago. Terrified. Hope I can bring you some peace of mind because it does get better with time  with me I was scared the first three months also but as time passed I became a lot less frightened I feel more peaceful I'm 4 months in but already I'm making progress just relax as much as you can sleep a lot, take small walks, watch funny movies alone it feels good and before you know it you will be more comfortable and willing to do more baby steps. I spend most my time watching movies in my room,taking walks with my mom and having fires and cookouts with my boyfriend in my backyard. See a therapist also and take vitamins you will be ok


----------



## Blankmind23

scrappy said:


> yep same here, my third eye used to show me alot of insights and stuff but with my drug usage and shit i feel pretty hopeless ..dont do drugs


 no do not do drugs what kind of drugs was you doing and what happened with you?



mezona said:


> How old are you blankmind? 23  ?
> 
> I am going through something very similair, you can find many of my blank mind posts on here (unfortunately). I wish I had something positive to tell you as I know how hard (beyond that) it is to deal with something like this. And feeling like you don' t even "have" yourself to deal with it.
> 
> Did you have racing thoughts that were slowly fading? How did you find out the term "blank mind" and what's wrong with you? Do you have trouble planning, organizing, doping simple things... well basically anything? Or are you still able to manage to go to school, work...? How did it affect your life?
> 
> Did you have anxiety even before taking the extasy?


 hi thanks for the reply I'm 20, that's exactly it I can't even deal with it on my own because I'm so detached from my self thoughts ect! Yep mad racing thoughts sort of like ocd thoughts repeating the same thing over and over again linked with anxiety and my mind slowly fading away. Sort of just typed in no thoughts on the internet came up with blank mind. Literally it's like my life is on pause like I've died inside no constant voice talking me through things, yeh I can't do anything I've had to come out of work since I can't remember anything I'm clumsy and my heads blank so I can't deal with customers I've broke up with my girlfriend I try to explain to her but she didn't get it I also couldent feel any kind of love for her even though I'd been with her years, friendships ruined no social life it's just had completely devastating effects on my life. These 3 months feel like a life time! How are you coping with things?? Yeh extreme anxiety before the ecstasy.



ριикѕρяιикℓєѕ ✿ said:


> Just read your response to my old post. But I couldn't help but respond to yours too because you sound just like me when I came here like a month ago. Terrified. Hope I can bring you some peace of mind because it does get better with time  with me I was scared the first three months also but as time passed I became a lot less frightened I feel more peaceful I'm 4 months in but already I'm making progress just relax as much as you can sleep a lot, take small walks, watch funny movies alone it feels good and before you know it you will be more comfortable and willing to do more baby steps. I spend most my time watching movies in my room,taking walks with my mom and having fires and cookouts with my boyfriend in my backyard. See a therapist also and take vitamins you will be ok


thanks for the reply! And I hope it does get better in time it's literally the worst thing in the world how are you coping then?? And I already sleep alot not sure if it's helping! Yeh I go on lots of walks it's about all I do tbh but yeh I think baby steps are the way I couldent take any big leaps I just want it go and be back to normal I thought I may have brain damage at first. What's your relationship like with your boyfriend? What does he think about it all if you don't mind me asking. I've seen a doctor but he has no idea what the hell im talking, I'm yet to see a therapist but I don't think they will understand either. How did you get in this situation??


----------



## LiamGamerr

Hey there. I completely understand. I have the blank mind symptom.

It's like you are basically dead inside. There's no inner dialogue, feels like you don't have a brain, it feels like what you are doing must be coming from the outside of your head cause it feels like there's nothing inside. You feel like an empty shell. It's just sheer nothingness.

This is one of the hardest symptoms for me to deal with. I would love to be able to have a big cry and just feel some emotion for once.


----------



## Blankmind23

LiamGamerr said:


> Hey there. I completely understand. I have the blank mind symptom.
> 
> It's like you are basically dead inside. There's no inner dialogue, feels like you don't have a brain, it feels like what you are doing must be coming from the outside of your head cause it feels like there's nothing inside. You feel like an empty shell. It's just sheer nothingness.
> 
> This is one of the hardest symptoms for me to deal with. I would love to be able to have a big cry and just feel some emotion for once.


It's horrible isn't it good to hear someone else understands as well! Yeh I'm exactly the same its like being dead I can barley notice the other symptoms since this blankness is always there, it's like with the no inner voice you don't even have your self anymore. How are you coping?? I also want to cry so much but I just can't its like my brain won't allow it And how did you get in this situation if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mezona

Guys, we can go on and on with the symptoms... but what can be done??? I never feel like I am present as there is nothing going on in my head... I am scared of this nothingness... I never have ideas of what to do which is unlike me... actually everything is unlike me... This is affecting everything... my concentration and memory are almost non-existant, I don't feel present at any moment, I can go on and on... I am scared to do anything... This is NOT me! I don't know who I am or where I am at times...

How do you guys sleep?

LiamGamerr... how did it start for you?


----------



## LiamGamerr

It started by feeling like I was in a dream, but at this time I didn't feel as blank as I do now. When I first got depersonalised I was desensitised too, For example, I could feel if something touched my skin but it was really foggy and strange and like it wasn't me that felt it. And I could also hold my hand under a hot tap for longer as well. Or, when I stubbed my toe it wouldn't hurt as much. My mind was always an inch or two higher than my head so it felt like i was floating. It also felt like I was wrapped in cotton wool, I felt very strange.

But now, the depersonalisation is still here but with that added 'blank mind' symptom' so in a way its more difficult to cope with.

At first, like everyone on here, I was petrified. Crying to my mum like a child. Now, 2 years later I know theres nothing I can really do so, like many of us, I have tried to just live with it.


----------



## LiamGamerr

I remember one time I was literally watching my body while I sat on the sofa, it was as if my soul had left my body. That was definitely the worst its ever been.


----------



## Blankmind23

LiamGamerr said:


> It started by feeling like I was in a dream, but at this time I didn't feel as blank as I do now. When I first got depersonalised I was desensitised too, For example, I could feel if something touched my skin but it was really foggy and strange and like it wasn't me that felt it. And I could also hold my hand under a hot tap for longer as well. Or, when I stubbed my toe it wouldn't hurt as much. My mind was always an inch or two higher than my head so it felt like i was floating. It also felt like I was wrapped in cotton wool, I felt very strange.
> 
> But now, the depersonalisation is still here but with that added 'blank mind' symptom' so in a way its more difficult to cope with.
> 
> At first, like everyone on here, I was petrified. Crying to my mum like a child. Now, 2 years later I know theres nothing I can really do so, like many of us, I have tried to just live with it.


There's got to be hope and way of getting back to normal with thoughts, did you have racing thoughts before this? 
this blank mind is horrid have you seen a doctor or thrapist about anything?? And the feeling like your wrapped in cotton wool is strange, holy shit I can relate to watching your self it's like that for me everyday like an out of body expirence if you will.


----------



## JesusVerde

hey man I have this too, but I think mine came from a reaction I had to taking lorezpam and a zpac together..that's how it started and I've had it for 6 months already and doctors don't know anything about it, I've been to neurologists and gp's and none of them can figure it out the closest person to help me figure it out was a psychologist and she told me that it was caused from the lorazepam she then prescribed me effexor which I didn't take because I don't think that would help take the blank feeling away....I just know that being like this sucks ass


----------



## JesusVerde

pink sprinkles, what kind of vitamins did you take to help ?


----------



## apoplexy

scrappy said:


> yep same here, my third eye used to show me alot of insights and stuff but with my drug usage and shit i feel pretty hopeless ..dont do drugs


When you say your third eye do you mean your hemorrhoid donut??


----------



## BlankMind

Hi, I'm not sure if my advice if useful but I think I experienced the same thing for quite a while and came to my own conclusion about what was going on! Over a few months I would have different short periods of 'mind blank' where I felt like there were no thoughts/ no inner voice in my head - the inner monologue which normally keeps some chitter-chatter going throughout the day had disappeared! I initially thought this may have been to do with meditation, but later thought it was connected more to cannabis use (I had previously used some md before). I then had a period of about a week where I felt I had no inner voice, it was very frightening, the doctors couldn't understand and I was feeling very depressed particularly after reading newsfeeds saying a load of cobblers about 'no soul' etc.

I now feel I have had some recovery and the voice in my head is back, although a bit quieter and more distant. My recovery I think was caused by me trying to find an explanation for what had happened, I think that when we say we are having 'no thoughts' - this isnt necessarily true (though of course each experience is different). During blank mind you are having thoughts (about where to go next and you realise when to make dinner etc), what is unusual is that you are having thoughts WITHOUT language. This can be frightening, and it can feel very empty and lonely in your head without the chatter of inner voice but what I believe you are experiencing is just humans natural state. People do not naturally have an inner voice (as we are not born speaking a language), rather we learn a language and so 'learn' to process our thoughts through language - essentially we are taught how to have an 'inner voice' when we learn a language for first time. It is possible however to think without the use of a language and function relatively well, however it can cause some serious problems to other aspects of the mind - for example memory which is often structured by language.

To recover I kept myself busy most of the time and practiced speaking in my head all day every day, I would describe the events going on around me if I could and would just try to keep some discussion going in my head to stop it from feeling empty - and to try and 'wake' my brain up rather than just letting it be silent (however tiring this was!). After practicing thinking through language all day (even if I felt I was having to force myself) after some time I felt it was easier to keep up a monologue in my head. I am not a doctor- and so cannot say if this is medically or factually correct, but from someone who experienced 'blank mind' and was quite depressed by it, I would say my main advice is don't panic - anxiety can make it worse, don't think that this experience is necessarily unique to you (or that you have entered a kind of fake reality) as it is likely that your brain is still processing information but has forgotten how to process it through using language, in which case try and practice 'relearning' the use of inner voice by making a conscious effort to speak in your mind during the day. You are not alone if you are experiencing this and have not become a zombie! But it can be a very lonely and strange experience particularly when it is so hard to describe to others. (PS Listening to some music is good as well, as I think the lyrics act like an internal monologue anyway! )


----------



## Staceb

Blankmind23 said:


> It's horrible isn't it good to hear someone else understands as well! Yeh I'm exactly the same its like being dead I can barley notice the other symptoms since this blankness is always there, it's like with the no inner voice you don't even have your self anymore. How are you coping?? I also want to cry so much but I just can't its like my brain won't allow it And how did you get in this situation if you don't mind me asking?


I have no thoughts going on in my head can anyone relate


----------



## Staceb

I have been like it all my life


----------



## teflet7

Staceb said:


> I have been like it all my life


Yes. I completely understand. It’s been constant for me since 1997. There is nothing wrong; this certain development occurs when one is “ripe” for it. How well you are able to integrate such silence with daily living is another matter.


----------



## Numbed

It's been 15 years in this state for me. I don't think it is ever going away.


----------



## leminaseri

Numbed said:


> It's been 15 years in this state for me. I don't think it is ever going away.


hes trolling


----------



## Thisissheyda

Hi everyone 
It's been a year since things started to change dramatically for me. I remember i had an episode in which i felt everythink was dreamy but i don't know exactly if it was dp/dr. I remember my family members seeming unfamiliar to me. But now it is so much worse than that because it's litterally like i don't have a soul. It's really hard to describe it's like "I" am turned off. No thoughts about my life, about myself, about life itself, about my future,or my past occures to me. It's like nothing happens to me at all and i don't experience anything. No sign that i am spritually alive. My mind feels like complete blank and i don't have any emotions but also it's like i don't know anything about my life, things like what i like and what i don't like or anything related to my soul, and also it feels like i don't have a mind, i know i have it because i can do the shallowest things like writing and reading but it's completely different my mind constantly fails me in absorbing information or doing things that need complex thinking. Like i know that playing chess is difficult but for me it's impossible i tried but it's impossible for me to anticipate more than one move. And some thing really strange is that i see colors differently it's like everything is darker than it should be , i realized it when one day suddenly it was normal. Is there any body relating?


----------



## blankxi

I experience the same exact thing. You’re not alone.


----------

